# HELP! Schostakovich string quartet n.8



## italiancellist

Hi everybody!

I'm a cellist player from Italy and I would like to ask you if anybody can give me a link or send me by email the parts of Schostakovich string quartet n.8: in internet I got mad to look for, but I could only find thr score and not the set of parts
Does anybody can help me?plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!
Of course if you need something, just ask (If I have!)
Bye, plz answer, thank you!!!!:lol:

Paola


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Why not try the publisher (Boosey and Hawkes in the UK).


----------



## italiancellist

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Why not try the publisher (Boosey and Hawkes in the UK).


Thanks Jeremy for your answer, I have already checked for publishers, but if it is possible I'd like to find them free, that's why If someone has the set of parts would be great if he could email to me! Of course if anybody need some scores or whatever just ask me!

paola


----------



## Delicious Manager

italiancellist said:


> Thanks Jeremy for your answer, I have already checked for publishers, but if it is possible I'd like to find them free, that's why If someone has the set of parts would be great if he could email to me! Of course if anybody need some scores or whatever just ask me!


I'm afraid 'for free' would mean PIRATED and, therefore, highly illegal. Shostakovich's works are still in copyright and so you will have to buy the music. If you were to perform in public from pirated material, you would then be committing a second offence.


----------



## Guest

Have some respect for the man and BUY his score!


----------



## Ukko

Ah, if only the copyright holders would accept barter.


----------



## italiancellist

allright, thanks anyway for answering!Take care


----------

